# Gentoo and HURD

## wolf_99

Hi!

I was wondering, is there a way to install a HURD kernel (or more exactly, micro-kernel + servers) under Gentoo, or is HURD not ready yet?

Dose any one know if the HURD project is still on it's way, or is it stalled?

----------

## cylgalad

I don't know but I hope it's not stalled, it's always been a very promising system which has got a bit killed by the popularity of Linux.

And that'd be very cool if we had a Gentoo/Hurd  :Smile: 

----------

## shagrat

Last thing I heard was that there still were development going on, but not at the fastest tempo.. They recently changed microkernels, so alot of work went into that. Which means that HURD is even longer down the road.

My guess is that HURD will never be ready for the mainstream user (dekstop/server). It will be an interesting project in a scientific way. But Linux will always be used within the GNU operating system because of it's large backing by commercial forces, developers and users.

----------

## wobster

That can change very rapidly. The monolithic architecture of Linux was already considered outdated when it entered the stage in 1991. The HURD/L4 looks pretty promising. Hopefully it won't take another 10 yeas to become usable ; ]

----------

## Apexman

http://hurd.rustedhalo.net/

----------

## schlesi

http://hurd.rustedhalo.net/ was not maintained at the moment, as Eric Olinger informed me.

I really hope, Eric will get some help on his project.

Until then, the Debian port seems to be the onliest up-to-date Hurd distri.

----------

## Freanan

I think that HURD will be the future open source kernel.

Not only that Microkernels are more stable and so on,

it also seems that it will be easyer to write, install and use

hardware drivers for your system or to generally hack and tune

it.

Probably linux will hold it's share just because of it's popularity

but surely the HURD will become a tough competitor.

I think the Gentoo/HURD idea is great!

When this project reaches a usable state i will definitely 

try it out.

----------

## monotux

 *Freanan wrote:*   

> I think the Gentoo/HURD idea is great!
> 
> When this project reaches a usable state i will definitely 
> 
> try it out.

 And when will that happen?

2020?  :Smile: 

----------

## vrln

 *monotux wrote:*   

>  *Freanan wrote:*   I think the Gentoo/HURD idea is great!
> 
> When this project reaches a usable state i will definitely 
> 
> try it out. And when will that happen?
> ...

 

And when HURD reaches "usable", what state will Linux be in? HURD is aiming at a moving target.

----------

## schlesi

You can even install and run KDE on Hurd. I think, the greatest problem is the lack of drivers, or better: the lack of a driver interface/framework.

I hope, some devs will fill this really big hole, after Hurd is ported to the L4 microkernel.

----------

## carbon

I am really looking forward to the GNU/HURD era.

Any Gentoo developers have any comments on that?

----------

